# Power leakage



## Thunderal (Aug 21, 2012)

Am reworking my layout and have run into a problem. Part of the layout includes two circles of Fastrak joined by a single set of switches. Power has been disrupted at the point between the adjoining turnout so that I may operate each circle separately. My problem is that both switches get power even if only one circle has power applied. This is not full power on the unpowered circle but a low voltage that barely lights the track signal. The remote switch does not operate or light under these conditions. If I should manually switch the powered circle to the turn off, the other switch lights up as if under full power. I have removed the adjoining track between the switches to eliminate any likely hood of a rogue connection and the annomolly still exists. I am at my wits end to resolve this. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have fast track, never did
Just taking a shot in the dark here as no one tried to help yet.

Maybe the pins need to be insulated on the switches somehow?
I don't know about wiring the switches either, but are they wired right?

If anything...............your question has been bumped.


----------



## Thunderal (Aug 21, 2012)

*Power leak reply*

Big Ed
Thanks for your reply. Lionel has dummied down their instructions so much that I'm not sure. The manual mentions nothing about insulating for special configurations. I installed the units wired out of the box from the store. So, I don't think it is the wiring. Maybe someone will post a solution. Thanks, again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some Fastrack switches that are probably wired like you describe, I have them between two loops. To solve the problem of power leakage, I put a 1.37" track piece and removed the power jumper. This solved the issue for me.


----------



## Thunderal (Aug 21, 2012)

*Big Thanks*

Biggunrunner,

Thanks for your advice. It worked! I thank you and my grandson thanks you.

Thunderal


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Ha, "Biggunrunner." I'm sure Ed and John will appreciate having their names combined.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thunderal,

I'm glad it worked out, we like the simple ones. 

Ed,

You can't really use insulated pins with Fastrack, as the pins are build-in. In order to remove the center pin, you have to take the track apart. That's why the small sections have build-in jumper wires to do the trick.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Ha, "Biggunrunner." I'm sure Ed and John will appreciate having their names combined.


John's my buddy. 

















gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thunderal,
> 
> I'm glad it worked out, we like the simple ones.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about fast track, but tried to bump the post as it sat a while without any reply's. 
Now that I reread it, I read it wrong in the first place, I thought he was asking something else. Oh well. 
But my bumping worked, he fixed it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No good deed goes unpunished, you do realize that, right?


----------

